# System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?



## Das_Novalein (30. Januar 2016)

*System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Guten Abend.

Und Zwar habe ich am 11.01.2016 endlich ein Windoof 7 (64-Bit) Update gemacht und zwei Tage später bemerkte ich 2 unbekannte Ordner auf meiner Anime/Film Festplatte. Die Namen lauten:
3d3d409f21a48a907d4e82693f04 (Ordner A) und 770b89df8a2f4be7e7948a490bc76f94 (Ordner B) (In Klammern stehende Wörter sind nur meine Abkürzung)

Das komische ist das, dass beide Ordner eine Admin Berechtigung haben. Den Ordner A konnte ich noch löschen, beim Ordner B brauche ich jedoch eine "SYSTEM Berechtigung" um dies zu tun.
Vor der Löschung zeigten die Eigenschaften, dass beide Ordner 0 Bytes groß sind. Jedoch als ich Ordner A gelöscht habe, war dieser auf einmal 4,33 MB groß.
Ordner B beim Versuch zu löschen Zitat: "Sie benötigen Berechtigungen zur Durchführung des Vorgangs. Sie müssen die erforderlichen Berechtigungen von "SYSTEM" erhalten, um Änderungen an diesem Ordner durchführen zu können"

Ich habe mich schon im Internet über verschiedene Löschmethoden durchgelesen, jedoch sind sie mir zu riskant und habe Angst das meine Sammlung von 1,5 TB flöten geht und dies will ich aufjedenfall vermeiden. Einen Backup konnte ich leider noch nicht machen...

Ich würde gern diesen fremden Ordner aus meiner heiligen Festplatte entfernen ohne dabei andere Dateien zu beschädigen. Ich bitte um eure Hilfe


----------



## Combi (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

einfach die daten auf ne andere interne überspielen und die mit den unbekannten ordnern formatieren.
so biste auf der sicheren seite.
oder mal ein proggi nehmen,dass diese berechtigungen umgehen kann.
gibt genug davon.


----------



## Das_Novalein (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Entschuldige aber kannst du es mir bitte detailliert erzählen? Weiß gar nicht wie ich dies tun soll...


----------



## padme (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Hallo, das werden irgendwelche temporären install Ordner von zb. visualbasic, visualStudio, .net-Framework usw. sein. 
Rechtsklick auf den Ordner, Eigenschaften auswählen, zum Reiter Sicherheit springen, dann auf bearbeiten, und auf hinzufügen, dann kannst du zb. jeder hinzufügen. Anschliessend solltest du noch auf den Button Erweitert klicken, und das Objekt in Besitz nehmen.
Ich geb zu, dass ist relativ knapp formuliert, wenn du dich so gar nicht auskennst vllt nicht nachvollziehbar, aber Angst um deine Daten musst du nicht haben, du bearbeitest ja nur diesen einen Ordner, und solange du nicht auf LW C: hantierst seh ich auch kein Risiko den Ordner als"jeder" in Besitz zu nehmen.


----------



## Das_Novalein (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*



padme schrieb:


> Anschliessend solltest du noch auf den Button Erweitert klicken, und das Objekt in Besitz nehmen.



Okey bin nun soweit, dass ich den Erweitert Taste drücke, aber was meinst du mit "in Besitz" nehmen?
Hab da ein paar Screenshots eingefügt. Denn jetzt steht das "Jeder" anstatt "SYSTEM" braucht eine Berechtigung. 

Hilfe~~


----------



## Das_Novalein (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Kann mir keiner weiter helfen?


----------



## Rumtata (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Sollte es sich, wie schon vermutet wurde, um Installationsverzeichnisse (Überreste) handeln dann einfach in den Eigenschaften deines Laufwerkes auf Bereinigen -> Weitere Optionen -> System bereinigen -> den entsprechenden Ordner markieren und mit OK bestätigen.

Funktioniert das nicht, dann wie von Padme beschrieben vorgehen: Detailierte Anleitung siehe: https://support.microsoft.com/de-de/kb/980023
Beachte bitte, wenn man nicht sicher ist was man Löscht kann das zu Problemen führen, daher also das Verzeichnis nach dem Löschen erstmal eine weile im Papierkorb belassen, den PC einen oder mehrere Tage normal nutzen um zu sehen das alles normal funktioniert, oder wenn nicht, um dann dieses Notfalls wiederherstellen zu können.

Viel erfolg!


----------



## Das_Novalein (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: System Berechtigung für Ordner Löschung?*

Die Bereinigung hat nicht geholfen, leider.

Dafür hat die bessere Anleitung von Rumtata geholfen, vielen Dank.


----------

